# Facial hair is such a curse



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2021)

Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >

But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.




BEAUTIFUL AND PURE













*FOREVER CURSED BY WHAT WE CALL FACIAL HAIR














Ewwww look at that DISGUSTING greyish shadow of stubble. What a mega curse facial hair is to men with good bones and lower thirds. We are forever delegated to having to put a fucking sharp razor to our faces if we want to simply be what we once were











WHY DESTROY SOMETHING SO BEAUTIFUL WITH FACIAL HAIR*







*













*


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 5, 2021)

Are you okay Amnesia?


----------



## Hozay (Sep 5, 2021)

I feel you bro i hate that fucking stubble shadow shit tbh. im 22.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Sep 5, 2021)

light stubble usually mogs everything else based on what I've heard foids say irl + on the internet and even in studies I think

light stubble > clean shaven > beard (hides jaw)

but all that is given you're not a recessed subhuman


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 5, 2021)

Inb4 niggas cope by posting good looking men with facial hair


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)

What an utter femboy cope. Stubble is masculine


----------



## pizza (Sep 5, 2021)

chico is a subhuman fag


----------



## gamma (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

You could just tweeze it all off and it would get rid of it


----------



## Amnesia (Sep 5, 2021)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> You could just tweeze it all off and it would get rid of it


Transmaxxing Icon​
yeah is that what u do faggot?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 5, 2021)

KJ? the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder?


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Sep 5, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Transmaxxing Icon​
> yeah is that what u do faggot?


Yes bro.


----------



## Frank Jack (Sep 5, 2021)

gamma said:


> What an utter femboy cope. Stubble is masculine


How would you know what masculine is you little twink? I'd beat you like a runaway slave


----------



## Deleted member 14160 (Sep 5, 2021)

I disagree bruh. Clean shaven only helps the blonde Nordic or prettyboi twink pheno's. Every other pheno gets a boost with 2mm stubble. Designer stubble doesn't mask hollow cheeks or a good jawline so imo its just another bonus, especially is paired with colored eyes.


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 6, 2021)

it's ok bro u make do with what u have


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 6, 2021)

why get a stubble when you have real hollow cheeks


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 6, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> why get a stubble when you have real hollow cheeks


light stubble mogs


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Sep 6, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> light stubble mogs
> View attachment 1303999


i dont have so idk how it works but you shave between them so where the hollowness is


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 6, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i dont have so idk how it works but you shave between them so where the hollowness is


yea thats how usually most ppl do it
they make the part where hollow is the lightest

but chang genes don't allow for facial hair
at least youll never bald


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> femboy


femboys get pussy in 2021


----------



## germanlooks (Sep 6, 2021)

Just laser it if it bothers you that much. Many women leg their whole arms and legs get lasered


----------



## Vermilioncore (Sep 6, 2021)

I’m 26 and have not even a sign of any facial hair


----------



## Deusmaximus (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## DesperadoRatado (Sep 6, 2021)

Frank Jack said:


> How would you know what masculine is you little twink? I'd beat you like a runaway slave



he is badboy italian


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## datboijj (Sep 6, 2021)

facial hair is disgusting


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 6, 2021)

Christ this forum is unironically getting gayer by the day


----------



## gamma (Sep 6, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> he is badboy italian
> 
> View attachment 1304121


That 15 yo negro keeps barking at me and I don't even see his posts (unless someone quotes him) because he's in ignore list with many other chimps 
Funny how he acts tough despite being virgin


----------



## thegoat (Sep 6, 2021)

COPE. I wish i could grow facial hair like curry prettyboyslayer zayn


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> That 15 yo negro keeps barking at me and I don't even see his posts (unless someone quotes him) because he's in ignore list with many other chimps
> Funny how he acts tough despite being virgin



erectus oh erectus....they never learn, when will they evolve 🙄


----------



## MikeMew'sBitch (Sep 6, 2021)

Stubble is the only way you can slay some hot 35+ milfs with warts bitch ass nigga. Not to mention majority of men 30+ look like shit without stubble, u gonna need stubble one day and u gonna be happy with slaying hot anal warts bitches


----------



## EdwardCullen (Sep 6, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


i think amnesia has gone retarded


----------



## Effortless (Sep 6, 2021)

thegoat said:


> COPE. I wish i could grow facial hair like curry prettyboyslayer zayn
> View attachment 1304232



Zayn has ideal hair on his head tbh 

Insane hairline, thickness and texture along with good facial hair that's not overly thick.

Too thick of facial hair unironically looks like shit and annoying af to maintain.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 6, 2021)

kind of know what you mean. That 'shadow' that exists even when you are clean shaven (assuming you are someone with thick facial hair) can make you look like an old builder.

I can't grow any facial hair which i've always hated and did plan to get a facial hair transplant depending on how my hair transplant next month goes, but sometimes I think I actually like being bald faced like a baby lol. Also helps me fraud my age. I'm old as fuck like you, and even banged a 17 year old shortly before covid! (think I showed you her pic. Not bad)


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> being virgin


im a permavirgin


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 6, 2021)

thegoat said:


> COPE. I wish i could grow facial hair like curry prettyboyslayer zayn
> View attachment 1304232


hes also half white though


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Sep 6, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Too thick of facial hair unironically looks like shit and annoying af to maintain.


i have facial hair thats too thick and its definitely annoying to grow/maintain. once it goes over my lips, it keeps stabbing my lips. it doesnt hurt but it feels very annoying. also the hair that grows below my lip also stabs my chin. same sensation, its super annoying.


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 6, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Are you okay Amnesia?


He forgot what being okay is like the moment he left his mom's vagina


----------



## Uglybrazilian (Sep 6, 2021)

Tbh clean shaven mogs indeed, I feel like most bearded guys are just trying to hide their ugliness, and bearded gl guys are basically looksmining since they would look better clean shaven


----------



## JawGuyFatFaceGuy (Sep 6, 2021)

gamma said:


> What an utter femboy cope. Stubble is masculine


Prettyboy moggs masculine tho


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Sep 8, 2021)

if you actually had good bones you wouldn't have to rely on youthfulness


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Sep 8, 2021)

if you are that big of a fag you can use chicks hair removal cream


----------



## Lmao (Sep 9, 2021)

what do you think about 5 o'clock shadow


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Sep 9, 2021)

Maybe I’d want to be clean shaven after bimax but rn I look better with a bit of stubble


----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 9, 2021)

Hozay said:


> I feel you bro i hate that fucking stubble shadow shit tbh. im 22.


Good thing I can't grow a beard


----------



## turbocuckcel_7000000 (Sep 9, 2021)

it's true though, jbs have zero interest in seeing the slightest hint of facial hair

all the hair is supposed to be in your norwood zero hairline, NO EXCEPTIONS


----------



## sytyl (Sep 9, 2021)

indeed, shaving is annoying too


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 9, 2021)

@OldVirgin has more pubic hair than i have hair on my head


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Sep 9, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> light stubble usually mogs everything else based on what I've heard foids say irl + on the internet and even in studies I think
> 
> light stubble > clean shaven > beard (hides jaw)
> 
> but all that is given you're not a recessed subhuman


Pretty much my experience. I got a good jawline and notice I get the most attention when I have a low stubble. I asked women about my face clean shaven and they say I look too much "like a kid" lol. So, yah, stubble it is.


----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 9, 2021)

sytyl said:


> indeed, shaving is annoying too


How can i permanently remove my beard


----------



## Deleted member 15260 (Sep 9, 2021)

The legendary Amnesia

I finally get to meet him in the flesh


----------



## sytyl (Sep 9, 2021)

PikachuCandy said:


> How can i permanently remove my beard


laser hair removal maybe?


----------



## Jamesothy (Sep 9, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


I just like growing a beard sometimes. It's comfortable. Insulates the face too. Good for long winters in Northern China with no indoor heating. I'll have to shave here soon. It's been about 12 days. 






I'll shave then grow another beard this fall.


----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Sep 9, 2021)

I shave against the grain every other day because clean shaven mogs

but as I get older (24) I notice the shadow is darker and darker and I lose that pretty boy skin look


----------



## Hero of the Imperium (Sep 9, 2021)

mentally ill


----------



## delta7 (Sep 17, 2021)

Having facial hair as a man is the equivalent of being a roastie for a woman. Your appeal to prime women instantly decreases. Facial hair should be banned


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 6, 2021)

delta7 said:


> Having facial hair as a man is the equivalent of being a roastie for a woman. Your appeal to prime women instantly decreases. Facial hair should be banned


For real? Is this legit

I can't decide if facial hair is legit or not, i have 5mm rn and it feels kinda like i get shuffled into oldcel/country boy pheno

Roast= Late-mid 20s women
Facial hair=Late 20s/early 30s guy and little to no appeal to 18-25?


----------



## Prettyboy (Dec 6, 2021)

Have you tried epilating @Amnesia


----------



## sytyl (Dec 6, 2021)

BMXrider213 said:


> For real? Is this legit
> 
> I can't decide if facial hair is legit or not, i have 5mm rn and it feels kinda like i get shuffled into oldcel/country boy pheno
> 
> ...


spot on basically

facial hair beyond a 2-3 day stubble (even that is debatable) = girls from 16-23 don't want you (well, less of them will want you)
23+ are roasties that are more likely to buy more into the muh manly beard narrative


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Dec 6, 2021)

sytyl said:


> spot on basically
> 
> facial hair beyond a 2-3 day stubble (even that is debatable) = girls from 16-23 don't want you (well, less of them will want you)
> 23+ are roasties that are more likely to buy more into the muh manly beard narrative


Taking these fucking pubes off my face right when i get home!

I even find mid-late 20s girls like clean shaven too. Makes you look younger, mabey more cucky and likly to date/marry their old ass.


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Dec 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


I wish I could remove my facial hair forever


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 29, 2021)

Why didn't he get permanent laser hair removal


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 29, 2021)

very legit. it tends to affect subhuman dna people worse


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 29, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Why didn't he get permanent laser hair removal


doesnt work + may trigger even more hair growth in the future


----------



## Titbot (Dec 29, 2021)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


I have to shave twice to get the only grey shadow off


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 29, 2021)

wollet2 said:


> doesnt work + may trigger even more hair growth in the future


Source


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 29, 2021)

Titbot said:


> I have to shave twice to get the only grey shadow off


Not shit ur a curry


----------



## Titbot (Dec 29, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Not shit ur a curry


Ñame checks out SFcel


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 29, 2021)

thegoat said:


> COPE. I wish i could grow facial hair like curry prettyboyslayer zayn
> View attachment 1304232


who the fuk r u to call him a curry,u wont call a dark west asian arab a curry then why us


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 29, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Not shit ur a curry


shut the fuck up u gook micro penis,when did gooks calling anyone names they r the lowest smv


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Dec 29, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> shut the fuck up u gook micro penis,when did gooks calling anyone names they r the lowest smv


I'm not gook wtf I'm literally a indian man
A true pajeet


----------



## thegoat (Dec 29, 2021)

justinzayn said:


> who the fuk r u to call him a curry,u wont call a dark west asian arab a curry then why us


keep coping


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 29, 2021)

thegoat said:


> keep coping


keep coping,no one call zayn a curry and he is a indic south asian,curry meme is a cope they call him indo aryan


----------



## justinzayn (Dec 29, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> I'm not gook wtf I'm literally a indian man
> A true pajeet


u r a true micro penis gook
chink chong


----------



## wollet2 (Dec 29, 2021)

resentfulincel said:


> Source


just search it also personal experience


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 3, 2022)

I actually kind of like the 5oclock shadow tbh, shows you can grow a beard but choose to shave to show off the jaw
It's not that noticable and I even see high schoolers with it that still look young.


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 3, 2022)

sytyl said:


> spot on basically
> 
> facial hair beyond a 2-3 day stubble (even that is debatable) = girls from 16-23 don't want you (well, less of them will want you)
> 23+ are roasties that are more likely to buy more into the muh manly beard narrative


Tbh my mom said I looked ugly with stubble and mine isn't even patchy


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 3, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Tbh my mom said I looked ugly with stubble and mine isn't even patchy


my mum hates it if i have a beard, older women (50+)generally seem to hate facial hair, beards until recently were seen as unclean for homeless people etc.


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Mar 3, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> my mum hates it if i have a beard, older women (50+)generally seem to hate facial hair, beards until recently were seen as unclean for homeless people etc.


You literally said you got more attention when you had a beard you faggot


----------



## David Rothschild (Mar 3, 2022)

MarkCorrigan said:


> my mum hates it if i have a beard, older women (50+)generally seem to hate facial hair, *beards until recently were seen as unclean for homeless people etc.*


Nigger, beard until 20th century were the default and you wouldn't be considered virile, masculine and attractive without it.

The beard being unclean a myth spreaded by shaving companies.

The Spartans punished cowards by shaving off a portion of their beards


----------



## Moggedbyevery1 (Mar 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Nigger, beard until 20th century were the default and you wouldn't be considered virile, masculine and attractive without it.
> 
> The beard being unclean a myth spreaded by shaving companies.
> 
> The Spartans punished cowards by shaving off a portion of their beards


Beards are legit, also you will 9/10 look like a weirdo pedo if you stay clean shaven over 40


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 3, 2022)

Moggedbyevery1 said:


> You literally said you got more attention when you had a beard you faggot


I said old ladies don't don't like beards u baboon


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Nigger, beard until 20th century were the default and you wouldn't be considered virile, masculine and attractive without it.
> 
> The beard being unclean a myth spreaded by shaving companies.
> 
> The Spartans punished cowards by shaving off a portion of their beards


yeah and full on pubic bushes are natural and the standard on women forever except the recent times.

Muh appeal to historical trends

Clean shaven pussies look best on all women of all ages. U think the prettyboy tiktok eboy was typical for all of history, yet they get prime women now


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Mar 3, 2022)

David Rothschild said:


> Nigger, beard until 20th century were the default and you wouldn't be considered virile, masculine and attractive without it.
> 
> The beard being unclean a myth spreaded by shaving companies.
> 
> The Spartans punished cowards by shaving off a portion of their beards


Yes but from 20th century until about 20 years ago beards were not common and most men clean shaved


----------



## David Rothschild (Mar 3, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah and full on pubic bushes are natural and the standard on women forever except the recent times.
> 
> Muh appeal to historical trends
> 
> Clean shaven pussies look best on all women of all ages. U think the prettyboy tiktok eboy was typical for all of history, yet they get prime women now


Did i replied to you? 

I was just correcting the other user who said beard until recently were considered unclean.

U r dumb as fuck.


----------



## eyelidcel (Mar 3, 2022)

clean shaven is king if you have a good face, face hair will only make you uglier most times. stubble is ok though and typically completes the masculine chad look.


----------



## Patient A (Mar 3, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> yeah and full on pubic bushes are natural and the standard on women forever except the recent times.
> 
> Muh appeal to historical trends
> 
> Clean shaven pussies look best on all women of all ages. U think the prettyboy tiktok eboy was typical for all of history, yet they get prime women now


I like 1/2 inch long pussy hair


----------



## vanillaicecream (Mar 3, 2022)

One of the most retarded things I've ever had the displeasure of reading on the internet. "You want to show off your hollow cheeks" imagine being a "man" and being worried about this stuff. Honestly seek help.


----------



## Songe (Mar 3, 2022)

Lot of cope itt. There has already been a serious study on the fact that a light beard was what attracted women the most in terms of required hairiness. It is also what best suits the developed bone structures as there is an illusion of sharper


----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Songe said:


> Lot of cope itt. There has already been a serious study on the fact that a light beard was what attracted women the most in terms of required hairiness. It is also what best suits the developed bone structures as there is an illusion of sharper


Those studies with a sample size including 30+ women


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 4, 2022)

Songe said:


> Lot of cope itt. There has already been a serious study on the fact that a light beard was what attracted women the most in terms of required hairiness. It is also what best suits the developed bone structures as there is an illusion of sharper








yeah dude that guy needs facial hair for his bones to appear sharper


----------



## astatine (Mar 4, 2022)

Amnesia said:


>


these niggas can’t stop coping

It’s been proven time and time again

Prettyboys slay 

Clean shaven or rope imma get electroysis to remove this subhumanity


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...











SEX APPEAL MAXXING {Official Guide}


1) DEEP VOICE Voice, as a secondary sexual characteristic, is known to affect the perceived attractiveness of human individuals. Men with deeper/low-pitched voices signal large body size (which is sexually dimorphic), attract more women, father more children, intimidate other men, and command...




looksmax.org




Do you think the studies on stubble being good are cope? 
I thought you said some tinder girls kept telling you stubble was better one time


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> SEX APPEAL MAXXING {Official Guide}
> 
> 
> 1) DEEP VOICE Voice, as a secondary sexual characteristic, is known to affect the perceived attractiveness of human individuals. Men with deeper/low-pitched voices signal large body size (which is sexually dimorphic), attract more women, father more children, intimidate other men, and command...
> ...



I would hope most people understand my op was certainly half trolling half kidding with a little seriousness mixed in

I do think facial hair can make a guy look better and more girls have told me it makes me look better it’s true. But I just don’t like it myself. It makes me look older and covers my hollow cheeks. Plus I am age frauding so it’s in my advantage to keep no facial hair


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

sytyl said:


> spot on basically
> 
> facial hair beyond a 2-3 day stubble (even that is debatable) = girls from 16-23 don't want you (well, less of them will want you)
> 23+ are roasties that are more likely to buy more into the muh manly beard narrative


This thread didnt aged well. But what can you say about retards who never left their basement. 
Women want imparator looking maesthetic with beards.
Highest smv in world is different variation of nick bateman skull and grooming


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> SEX APPEAL MAXXING {Official Guide}
> 
> 
> 1) DEEP VOICE Voice, as a secondary sexual characteristic, is known to affect the perceived attractiveness of human individuals. Men with deeper/low-pitched voices signal large body size (which is sexually dimorphic), attract more women, father more children, intimidate other men, and command...
> ...


Keep in mind the average woman is 38 (in America atleast)


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Keep in mind the average woman is 38 (in America atleast)


Bruv this is retarded i have very good smv with prime women too you know what i mean and they guess me at 20yo despite the beard masculine grooming and bone structure.
Nick bateman looks and deviations >>> all for smv for all women of all age. Prettyboy is niche
There is a reason why he always mogged chico and somerhalder in womens polls


----------



## 5ft1 (Oct 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Bruv this is retarded i have very good smv with prime women too you know what i mean and they guess me at 20yo despite the beard masculine grooming and bone structure.
> Nick bateman looks and deviations >>> all for smv for all women of all age. Prettyboy is niche
> There is a reason why he always mogged chico and somerhalder in womens polls


Which polls?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

5ft1 said:


> Which polls?


There were a website i forgot the name
Where they rated in masses models. Chico was always second to nick
And all the others
Sean opry gandy were wayyyyyy below


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> There were a website i forgot the name
> Where they rated in masses models. Chico was always second to nick
> And all the others
> Sean opry gandy were wayyyyyy below


Beardcel?


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> Beardcel?


Wdym


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Wdym


…….


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Oct 12, 2022)

Erik-Jón said:


> …….


Whos beardcel


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


what type of woman you want


----------



## the BULL (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> SEX APPEAL MAXXING {Official Guide}
> 
> 
> 1) DEEP VOICE Voice, as a secondary sexual characteristic, is known to affect the perceived attractiveness of human individuals. Men with deeper/low-pitched voices signal large body size (which is sexually dimorphic), attract more women, father more children, intimidate other men, and command...
> ...


jfl at contacts frauders tbh


----------



## Erik-Jón (Oct 12, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Whos beardcel


.


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 12, 2022)

the BULL said:


> jfl at contacts frauders tbh


Definitely helped out a friend of mine since dark dark brown is so bad, key is them looking passable tho


----------



## the BULL (Oct 12, 2022)

JFLateating said:


> Definitely helped out a friend of mine since dark dark brown is so bad, key is them looking passable tho


you can fraud them in pics but irl it's always so evident, no matter what colour do you wear, the texture is just unnatural


----------



## PrinceLuenLeoncur (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


As a teen prettyboy I asked the NHS to fund my laser hair removal and they refused 😡 so I had to deal with facial hair until I got sick and tired of cutting it every 4 days and getting razor bumps so now I have a beard, luckily I shut it now after years of styling choices and the like but yeah I hate it


----------



## Amnesia (Oct 12, 2022)

Username Required said:


> what type of woman you want


Youngest legally available ones

Women over 20 are a joke in every way


----------



## Meteor21 (Oct 12, 2022)

It's annoying that no matter how many times I go over some spots, with the grain, against the grain, etc there's always some there. I can't see it but I feel it when I touch my face


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Youngest legally available ones
> 
> Women over 20 are a joke in every way


get tiktok hair


----------



## Deleted member 16984 (Oct 12, 2022)

Amnesia said:


> Especially to prettyboys but we all know facial hair is mega coping and if u need it ur subhuman scum anyway, plus u want to show off ur hollow cheeks so clean shaven >
> 
> But once u get facial hair even when u clean shave u are CURSED with that fucking stubble shadow, u know what I mean. Even if u go against the grain theres still that shadow of facial hair reminding all the JBs that you are an oldcel and u remind them of their dad who shaves every morning to go wageslave at his corporate drone office.
> 
> ...


Pretty boys? Bruh, you're like 40, you should have kids and a wife by now, not worrying about growing facial hair


----------



## JFLateating (Oct 12, 2022)

the BULL said:


> you can fraud them in pics but irl it's always so evident, no matter what colour do you wear, the texture is just unnatural


If ur close enough then yeah


----------

